

Working remotely - erickhoury_com
http://erickhoury.com/work/2014/03/16/working-remotely.html

======
erickhoury_com
Sorry for not bringing anything new to the table here, I just posted this link
cause I thought maybe someone out there is considering the opportunity or
something. It's still a new thing for me but I think the concept it absolutely
great.

